# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Leitor de acrónimos

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Colocamos a experiência um leitor de acronimos.
Agora os membros poderão entender melhor a leitura de alguns termos usualmente por nós usados.

Alguns dos termos já gravados

Sump

HQI

Kalkwasser

kalk


Etc...

Caso entendam ser interessante, poderemos desenvolver mais termos.
Para isso deverão aqui deixar o termos e a explicação dele, para a prosteriori serem classificados.


Vamos para já preocupar-nos com os principais.

----------


## António Paes

Com as devidas correcções dos mestres,

TPA - Troca parcial de água, serve para repor elementos benéficos que foram usados pelos corais, rocha viva, etc e para diluir ou remover elementos prejudiciais como nitratos, fosfatos, etc.

Agua de reposição - Água doce que serve para compensar a que se evaporou e que pode ser usada juntamente com Kalkwasser durante a noite para manter e elevar os níveis de cálcio e Kh ( nota, o sal não se evapora e por isso a densidade aumenta à medida que a água evapora )

SPS - Small Polyp Stony - Coral duro de pólipo pequeno

LPS - Large Polyp Stony - Coral duro de pólipo grande

DSB - Deep Sand Bed - Substrato suficientemente profundo ( 12 a 15 cm ) para que nas zonas onde não existe oxigénio as bactérias desnitrificantes possam consumir nitratos.


António

----------


## Julio Macieira

:SbOk3:   Sempre atento, Antonio

Já actualizei

----------


## Julio Macieira

O sistema não se "dá bem" com acentos nas palavras, mas...entende maiusculas e minusculas de igual modo.

Muitos mais termos podem ser aqui colocados. Basta que identifiquem o termos e arranjem um descritivo para ele.

Penso ser interessante, em especial, termos técnicos e abreviados, que usualmente utilizamos,

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- RV- Rocha viva

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Se separares o -  vais ver que RV já está contemplada  :yb665: 

No entanto, obrigado pela tua sugestão.

----------


## António Paes

Isto está a ficar confuso, agora aparece kh antes de "Agua de reposição" estando parte da mensagem duplicada.
E antes do Nuno colocar o anacronismo para RV não vejo onde é que ela já estava contemplada, deve haver aqui algum problema e não é só com os acentos que sistema não se dá bem.

Já agora:

Durso - Sistema de tubagens para reduzir o barulho da queda de água para a sump

Coluna seca - Coluna feita em vidro ou outro material com um ou mais furos no fundo ou nas laterais de onde a água cai para a sump. É normalmente protegida por um pente de plástico para evitar que entrem caracois para dentro da coluna seca e possam entupir o tubo de descarga.

Overflow - Sistema para conduzir a água do aquário para a sump, usado normalmente por quem não tem coluna seca.

António

PS: Não poderá haver uma certa confusão quando alguém for fazer uma pesquisa e passar a ver demasiadas palavras a verde e a vermelho ( da pesquisa ) ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tambem já observei isso António  :yb663:  

Vou retirar textos com sinais.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Excelente ideia, a mim ha uns tempos atrás tinha-me poupado horas para tentar perceber o que uma serie de coisas querias dizer.

Apenas uma opinião, era possivel por essas letras em vez de verde de uma outra cor, mais parecida com o texto, talvez um cinzento a puxar para o escuro, ou até mesmo preto, mantendo o sublinhado, que dá para diferenciar do restante texto, mas nao parece a coisa mais importante do topico.

Mais uma vez, excelente ideia. Parabens a quem a teve.

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Juca, existe alguma listagem dos termos já utilizados. Assim não é necessario inventar o que está inventado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Paulo

Haver..há.

O triste é que o hack não lista nada, e "ao dedo" estou preguiçoso.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João Magano

Algumas definições que encontrei na Net, umas traduzidas outras nem por isso.
Espero que consigas fazer copy/paste Juca  :yb624:  :

Aeróbica - Ser que necessita de oxigénio para viver (Bacterias aerobicas). 
Aeróbico - Ser que necessita de oxigénio para viver (Bacterias aerobicas). 

Algas - Plantas primitivas de água doce ou salgada, muitas vezes microscópicas.

Anaeróbica - Ser que vive na ausência de ar ou oxigénio livre (Bacterias anaerobicas). 
Anaeróbico - Ser que vive na ausência de ar ou oxigénio livre (Bacterias anaerobicas). 

Artemia Salina - Pequeno crustáceo de água salgada (salinas), de fácil cultivo e um excelente alimento para peixes.

Bacterias - Seres microscópicos unicelulares, semelhantes as algas mais simples, porém não possuem clorofila. Algumas possuem filamentos ou flagelos usados para locomoção na água. Bactérias como as nitrificantes e desnitrificantes são grandes auxiliadoras da aquariofilia, porém outras são causadoras de doenças. Existem bactérias aerobicas e anerobicas.

Cromatoforos - Células que têm pigmentos responsáveis pela coloração dos animais.

DH - (Deutsh Hardness) Escala Alemã que reflete a dureza da água.

Dimorfismo sexual - Diz -se dos peixes que apresentam caracteristicas distintas para cada sexo.

DIY - (Do It Yourself) Faça vocé mesmo. 

DRY-WET - (Seco E Molhado), Sistema de filtragem mecanica e biológica (bactérias) 

Dureza - Medida da quantidade de sais e minerais dissolvidos na água. 

Ecossistema - Conjunto de relações entre determinado meio ambiente e os organismos que nele vivem. 

Elementos de Traço - São elementos que existem em pequenas quantidades na agua.

Esporos - Corpúsculo formado por uma ou mais células com função reprodutiva. 

Exoesqueleto - Esqueleto externo. 

Fitoplancton - conjunto dos organismos aquáticos que têm capacidade fotossintética e que vivem dispersos na coluna de água. 

Fotossintese - Processo executado pelos vegetais que possuem clorofila, que na presença de luz, fixam o gás carbonico e libertam oxigénio.

Fotossintetico - Animais que possuem Zooxanthellae e que utilizam a iluminação para se alimentarem. 

Guerra quimíca - Termo usado para descrever uma agressão (defesa) entre um invertebrado e outro.

Invertebrados - Animal que não possui vértebras (ossos que formam a coluna vertebral).

Manto - Termo usado para descrever a parte interior exposta de uma "Tridacna".

Metabolismo - Processos químicos que transformam e decompõem matéria orgânica dentro de um organismo, produzindo energia.

Muco - Secreção de certas mucosas para umedecer e proteger a pele dos peixes, no caso dos corais é a libertação de Zooxanthellae para proteção e higiéne.

ORP - Medida do oxigénio dissolvido na água (Potencial Redox).

pH - Indicador de acidez ou alcalinidade da água. Acido < 7. Neutro = 7. Alcalino > 7. 

Plancton - conjunto de pequenos animais e vegetais (zooplancton e fitoplancton) que vivem em suspensão na água.

Potencial Redox  - Medida de valor entre Redução e Oxidação da água.

Pulsar - Termo usado para descrever o movimento dos pólipos de um Coral (xénia). 

Reator de cálcio - Equipamento utilizado para equilibrar Cálcio, Reserva alcalina e Ph, usando para isso a dissolução de média. 

Salinidade - Quantidade de sal que se encontra dissolvido na água.

Skimmer  - Escumador 

Substrato - Tipo de cascalho ou areia que se coloca no fundo do aquário.

Termostato - Aparelho que mantém contante a temperatura da água. 

Wave Light - Dispositivo eletronico usado para intercalar o tempo de acendimento e intensidade das lâmpadas.

Wave Maker - Dispositivo eletronico usado para intercalar o tempo de acendimento e intensidade das bombas.

Zooplancton - Conjunto dos organismos aquáticos que não têm capacidade fotossintética (heterotróficos) e que vivem dispersos na coluna de água, apresentando pouca capacidade de locomoção.

Zooxanthellae - Alga unicelular que se encontra nos tecidos de muitas espécies de corais, responsável pela nutrição e alimentação destes animais .

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente funcionalidade. Temos trabalho para muito tempo...
Já agora, só uma nota prévia (depois voltarei a este tópico), penso que a breviatura correcta de SPS e LPS é a que segue

Small-polyped *scleratinian* 
LPS - idem

Small polyp stony é "jargão" (embora já apareça em alguns livros)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Wave Maker - Dispositivo eletronico usado para intercalar o tempo de acendimento e intensidade das bombas.


Com base neste:

Squid - SCWD : Dispositivo mecânico usado para intercalar duas ou mais saídas de fluxo de água.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Vários termos tiveram de ser removidos. Encontro bastantes bugs neste hack.

Palavras compostas e com acentuação, são problemas.

Exemplo:  a combinação Ph exite em muitos dos termos utilizados e o sistema é "estupido" em termos de intrepretação.

Outra situação é a côr de realçe.

O sistema apenas permite a alteração, directamente no código (não é administravel) como tal, tenho sérios receios de perder todos os acrónimos já disponiveis fazendo correr de novo a intalação do hack com a alteração de côr.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Dá pra mandar esse Hack zippado para o meu mail, creio que a coisa seja mais facil que isso, deve ser apenas mudar uma linha no codigo onde se escolhe a cor da coisa.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mais uma:

Aleopatia / Alelopatia: interacção química entre corais no meio ambiente

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Filipe

Eu já observei onde alterar o código de côr do texto. 

O problema é que o ficheiro é em XML e para ser "aplicado" ao sistema, tem depois que ser reinstalado.

É precisamente essa reinstalação, que me faz pensar se os dados introduzidos anteriormente se poderão perder.  :yb663:

----------


## João Magano

Alcalinidade - Alcalinidade de uma água é a sua capacidade de neutralizar ácidos.

Carbonatos - Minerais compostos quimicamente por carbono e oxigénio, associados a outros elementos, como o cálcio ou o magnésio. Os calcários são misturas de carbonatos.

kH - Dureza em carbonatos.

Dureza em carbonatos - Dureza temporária. Derivada da ligação de Calcio e Maganesio a bicabornatos.

Dureza total - Dureza permanente. Derivada da ligação de Calcio e Maganesio a sulfatos, cloretos, nitratos, etc.

Amonia - NH3 - É a primeira etapa do ciclo do Azoto/Nitrogenio em aquários. A amónia é produto dos dejetos dos peixes e de organismos mortos. É letal para os peixes, devendo ser evitada e controlada. É transformada em Nitritos pelas bactérias Nitrificantes. 

Nitritos - NO2 - É o segundo estágio do ciclo do Azoto/Nitrogenio. É menos tóxico que a amónia. É transformado em Nitratos por bactérias Nitrificantes.

Nitratos - NO3 - É o último estágio do ciclo do Azoto/Nitrogenio em aquários. É menos tóxico que amonia e os nitritos, mas ainda assim é toxico e deve ser retirado do aquário.

Actinica - Tipo de lampada de espectro azulado.

Buffer - Tamponador. Tipo de substância que ajuda a manter o nível de determinada caracteristica da agua (pH, Kh). 

Calcio - Mineral essencial para todo tipo de animal que construa esqueleto.

Carvao Ativado - Carvão sólido que é usado para absorver impurezas da água. 

Chiller - Equipamento que arrefece a agua 

Cloro - Substância que as empresas de tratamento de água usam para a purificár. É nocivo aos peixes e deve ser retirada da água antes da mesma ser usada no aquário.

Deionizador - Processo de purificação da água antes de colocá-la no aquário. Remove cloro, amónia, nitrato e vários outros componentes químicos nocivos 

Densidade - Quantidade de sal relativa a um determinado volume de água, dependendo da temperatura.

Detritos - Massa de compostos orgânicos dissolvidos.

Diatomaceas - Algas Protistas que têm uma carapaça de sílica.

CO2 - Dióxido de Carbono

Filtração Química - Processo de filtração da água por uso de produtos químicos

Berlin - Tipo de filtragem para aquários baseada apenas em skimmers e rocha-viva.

Filtro Biológico  - Tipo de filtração que força a água ter contato com bactérias úteis para transformar todo material tóxico em material inofensivo. 

Filtro Externo - Tipo de filtro que fica fora do aquário e puxa a água através de uma bomba, filtra-a e devolve-a ao aquário.

Fotoperiodo - No aquário é o tempo em que as luzes ficam acessas. 

Material Filtrante -Produtos usados dentro dos filtros para filtrar a água. Pode ser uma esponja, carvão ativado, etc… 

Ozono - O3 - Gás usado para esterilizar o aquário. Em grandes quantidades, é tóxico para humanos e peixes. Usado em ozonizadores. 

Powerhead - Bomba de agua submersa. 

UltraVioleta - UV - Gama de radiação emitida por determinado tipo de lampada e usada para esterilizar o aquário. Usada em aparelhos UV.

----------


## João M Monteiro

João,

Estás a trabalhar em força !

Só uma nota em relação ao conceito de actínica, onde penso que o conceito devia ser alterado. Em bom rigor, não é apenas a actínica que proporciona a luz para a fotossíntese e o que acho que devia ser evidenciado é o espectro de luz azul.


Assim, proponho apenas:

Actínica: tipo de luz de espectro azulado

----------


## João Magano

Ok João, alterado.

O que tenho feito é de vez em quando ir a net procurar definições de termos que me vou lembrando, e por vezes tenho a sorte de dar com uma página com várias definições  :SbSourire21: .

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Excelente ideia!!!

Algumas sugestões:

SPS - Small Polyp Scleratinian em vez de Small Polyp Stony - Coral duro de pólipo pequeno (ex: Acropora, Montipora, Seriatopora)
LPS - Large Polyp Scleratinian em vez de Large Polyp Stony - Coral duro de pólipo grande (ex: Euphyllia, Hydnophora, Fungia)

Alelopatia em vez de Aleopatia

Chiller - Refrigerador, ...

Resina Desionizadora (DI) em vez de Deionizador - Resina utilizada após a osmose que serve para eliminar iões da água da torneira. 

Escumador ou skimmer - aparelho que remove da água matéria orgânica dissolvida.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

TDS - Aparelho para medir a quantidade de solidos disolvidos na água.

----------


## João Magano

Parece-me que o conceito de actinica ainda não "está lá"  :yb665: . Nova tentativa:

Actinica - Lampada que emite luz dentro de um comprimento de onda especifico, 420 a 480nm, de espectro azulado, usada para favorecer a fotosíntese da clorofila e realçar as cores de determinados corais.

----------

